# 1990 maxima keypad code



## bobbychief0 (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a 1990 Maxima with the keypads on the doors. I did not get the code from the previous owner as he never got it from the owner before him. I understand that there is suppossed to be a 7 digit number under the dash somewhere?? Can anybody tell where to find this code and how many digits is it?

Thanks


----------



## bobbychief0 (Jun 10, 2006)

Found out how to do this on another site. Works great:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/454290/7


----------

